# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  المباديء القانونية الصادرة عن محكمة النقض في الجرائم الاقتصادية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المباديء القانونية الصادرة عن محكمة النقض (الدوائر الجنائية) في الجرائم الاقتصادية

----------

